# Closest timeshares to Boulder, CO



## Carolyn (Aug 24, 2007)

Our son and daughter-in-law just moved to Boulder.  Although we will miss them, we look forward to visiting them and also timesharing.  We belong to both II and RCI.  Any recommendations??  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## philemer (Aug 25, 2007)

Carolyn said:


> Our son and daughter-in-law just moved to Boulder.  Although we will miss them, we look forward to visiting them and also timesharing.  We belong to both II and RCI.  Any recommendations??  Thanks.
> 
> Carolyn



There are one or two near Estes Park. Probably less than an hour away. Check the RCI & II directories.


----------

